# Fit flops?



## Pink Lady (Apr 25, 2008)

I hope I'm putting this in the right forum. Recently my friends and I have decided to do a lifestyle change. We're all young and at good body weights for our age/height but we would like to eat healthier and of course, work out more. While on a hunt for a workout regime and equipment that would compliment our busy schedules (college & work) I stumbled upon fit flops. They're these flip flops that are supposed to help tone your legs and butt by involving all of your leg muscles while you walk. Since we were already planning on having daily walks, aside from going to the gym and running, we figured that these fit flops could be helpful because they would give us a work out at the same time. So we would be getting more out of it than if we just walked in our sneakers- that's if they really work. They cost $49.99, which isn't bad but we're college students so we want to make sure that we get our money's worth. So my question is, have any of you tried or heard of them? If so, do they really do what they claim?


----------



## wifey806 (Apr 25, 2008)

haha, I've been eyeing those for awhile now. victoria's secret sales them online and that's where i saw them first. Then I actually saw them in the window of Lady Footlocker. There are so many mixed reviews that I'm going to wait. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here's one review online. 

http://realwomensfitness.com/womens-apparel/fitflop-the-flip-flops-that-tone-your-legs/

hope that helps...


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 25, 2008)

I've seen them before but they were $100 which I would never pay for flip flops.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm going to say no, they are probably not worth the money. They feel very similar to a pair of reef flip flops I have & don't really feel like they're 'forcing' me to do extra work at all.
If you want some shoes like that, I'm going to whole heartedly recommend the Vibram 5Fingers or MBTs.  5Fingers aren't the cutest shoes in the world, but you'll always encounter people who want to know about them, and they FREAKING WORK. I love them.


----------



## Kuuipo (Apr 27, 2008)

I know a number of nurses who swear by MBT's and would pay any amount of money for them. One woman I spoke with has 6 pairs.


----------



## MAC_Diva (Apr 27, 2008)

I work for a retail store [that shall remain nameless, for now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




] and we do sell the fit flops. I have customers come in very sceptical about them, and they come back within the month and buy a second pair! The customers range from early 20s to late 60s, so don't feel to bad that they will look ridiculous on you. After seeing tons of people try them on, they look best on small feet, like a 8 or smaller. Also, I just found out today that they are only meant to be worn for 3 hours or less, because after that you can strain the muscles in your legs. For the next couple of weeks, I get a 50% discount on them [or $25 for the pair], and i'm thinking about buying them, because we can wear them to work for the summer! [only after a great pedicure of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]. If I do decide to get them, i'll keep ya posted on any changes.

Hope this doesn't sound too dull. I'm really tired! Hope this helps!


----------



## KikiB (Apr 28, 2008)

Well working at same store as MAC_Diva, we got a ton of online returns of them last year because that's where they were available, so I was able to pick a pair up and I do like them. The thing with them is that if you do not have a naturally heel-toe step, you aren't going to feel as much benefit. I am very flat-footed, and the wobbleboard action that the sole has does not go well with the flatness of my step. However I am consciously going to try walking heel-toe from now on and see if this can put a little kick into my walk to and from the bus stop. It's really good worn when walking uphill-you get quite the workout that way (since you naturally have a heel-toe step that way). I just got my second pair yesterday, and they are so good. Just wearing them my feet feel more supported.


----------



## jetplanesex (Apr 28, 2008)

I also work in a department store, in shoes specifically and I was pretty skeptical about these bad boys at first... until one day when i forgot to bring a pair of flats to work and six hours later my feet were cramping from my five inch heels :/ A TON of customers had asked me if they really worked so I decided to try them that night. They were comfy and I swear to god the next day my butt was super sore! If I had the time and place to wear them a ton, I would, but as I work a lot and I can't wear these to work, I haven't purchased any...


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Well working at same store as MAC_Diva, we got a ton of online returns of them last year because that's where they were available, so I was able to pick a pair up and I do like them. The thing with them is that if you do not have a naturally heel-toe step, you aren't going to feel as much benefit. I am very flat-footed, and the wobbleboard action that the sole has does not go well with the flatness of my step. However I am consciously going to try walking heel-toe from now on and see if this can put a little kick into my walk to and from the bus stop. It's really good worn when walking uphill-you get quite the workout that way (since you naturally have a heel-toe step that way). I just got my second pair yesterday, and they are so good. Just wearing them my feet feel more supported._

 
We're not supposed to have a heel / toe strike, we're supposed to have a mid sole to toe strike, because in doing so, our feet can properly absorb the impact of walking/running. 

Since I started wearing my 5fingers, I've corrected my stride to a midsole strike when walking and running & the difference it's made in my feet, ankles, calves, and knees is astounding.


----------



## Pink Lady (Apr 29, 2008)

Thank you all for your responses. I am still considering them but will definitely check out the 5fingers also. Thank you ladies. For those trying them, can you keep me posted? It's also good to know that they're only meant to be worn for 3 hours. My friend was planning on wearing them all day to walk around our university campus!


----------



## Pink Lady (Apr 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_We're not supposed to have a heel / toe strike, we're supposed to have a mid sole to toe strike, because in doing so, our feet can properly absorb the impact of walking/running. 

Since I started wearing my 5fingers, I've corrected my stride to a midsole strike when walking and running & the difference it's made in my feet, ankles, calves, and knees is astounding._

 
Now I really want to check them out!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 29, 2008)

Just a forewarning...they're rather ugly.  They look like frogs feet.


----------



## frocher (Apr 29, 2008)

These seem to be a cheaper alternative to MBTs.  MBTs really do work to give an extra workout.


----------



## Stormy (May 25, 2008)

The MBTs are that good, huh?  Where do you see a difference, in the toning of your legs?


----------

